# 2013 "Radioactive" (ie neon) colors removed



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Greetings -

Got a call last week that I needed to select a new color for my Project 1 Madone - seems TREK saw some premature fading of the Radioactive Orange/Yellow/Pink and pulled the colors while they work with other vendors to get a better performing paint.

Just a heads up to anyone else pondering a BRIGHT color.


----------

